# How to remove front license plate bracket?



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have removed both of the hex screws in the bottom, and I can pull the bottom free, but it seems that the top is clipped into the grill. When I pull, the grill flexes, and I don't want to break anything. I have felt around for the clips, but not not sure if I found them/best way to get the plate mount off. I just don't want to break anything on my new S3 

Thanks


----------



## chalst (Jul 7, 2014)

gtitx1 said:


> I have removed both of the hex screws in the bottom, and I can pull the bottom free, but it seems that the top is clipped into the grill. When I pull, the grill flexes, and I don't want to break anything. I have felt around for the clips, but not not sure if I found them/best way to get the plate mount off. I just don't want to break anything on my new S3
> 
> Thanks


There are two friction clips installed from behind the grill that are holding the top of the plate snug. Think "C"-shaped clips with barbs inside that keep them from slipping off. These fit over two tabs on the back of the grill that align with two tabs on the mount. Essentially the clips are holding the two tabs together and preventing the mount from pulling forward. Kinda hard to explain without seeing it. You have to pull firmly but carefully from the front and you can get them to come off. I suggest spreading a sheet or something out under the front of the car before you do this as when the clips do come off they'll tend to pop off suddenly and fly away in an unanticipated direction. They're small and can be tough to find (ask me how I know).

They're a bit tricky to get back on without removing the grill but it can be done.


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

chalst said:


> There are two friction clips installed from behind the grill that are holding the top of the plate snug. Think "C"-shaped clips with barbs inside that keep them from slipping off. These fit over two tabs on the back of the grill that align with two tabs on the mount. Essentially the clips are holding the two tabs together and preventing the mount from pulling forward. Kinda hard to explain without seeing it. You have to pull firmly but carefully from the front and you can get them to come off. I suggest spreading a sheet or something out under the front of the car before you do this as when the clips do come off they'll tend to pop off suddenly and fly away in an unanticipated direction. They're small and can be tough to find (ask me how I know).
> 
> They're a bit tricky to get back on without removing the grill but it can be done.


Thanks

I actually ended up tackling this before I saw your post. Found those clips you mention. What I found works without all the popping and pulling of the grill is to slide a flat head screwdriver through the square holes at the top of the mount. Then push on the clip with it until it pops off, and then the holder comes off nice and clean.


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

Would these instructions also work on a 2015 A3?


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, the A3 is exactly the same in this area.


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

Does anything have photos or a video of what its suppose to look like?


----------



## JonJaz (Apr 26, 2015)

+1...I'd like to remove mine as well. Could use pics, a link to a tutorial video would be even better?


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

I tried to do this, but when I removed it I noticed the salesman at the dealership screwed the bottom screws for the license plate right into one of the slats on the grille. When I brought it up to them. They refused to fix/replace it because "in MA it is illegal to not have a front plate".


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

MkvMikeD said:


> I tried to do this, but when I removed it I noticed the salesman at the dealership screwed the bottom screws for the license plate right into one of the slats on the grille. When I brought it up to them. They refused to fix/replace it because "in MA it is illegal to not have a front plate".


Thats odd to my knowledge its not screwed on to the actual grille. Mine was just held in by 2 torx screws on the bottom of the plate and 2 "C" clips on the top.


----------



## JonJaz (Apr 26, 2015)

DeadBoltPoison said:


> Thats odd to my knowledge its not screwed on to the actual grille. Mine was just held in by 2 torx screws on the bottom of the plate and 2 "C" clips on the top.


I just removed mine last night. It's "Illegal" in MD to not have a front plate, but no one cares. I used to live in Boston and I'm surprised they would screw it into the bumper...


----------



## reno15a3 (Apr 28, 2015)

MkvMikeD said:


> I tried to do this, but when I removed it I noticed the salesman at the dealership screwed the bottom screws for the license plate right into one of the slats on the grille. When I brought it up to them. They refused to fix/replace it because "in MA it is illegal to not have a front plate".


What about a MA green plate? (goes on rear only)

Some of these guys... :facepalm:


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

reno15a3 said:


> What about a MA green plate? (goes on rear only)
> 
> Some of these guys... :facepalm:


That was my second point. He knew that point was moot because I am leasing and the plates are registered through Audi.


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

DeadBoltPoison said:


> Thats odd to my knowledge its not screwed on to the actual grille. Mine was just held in by 2 torx screws on the bottom of the plate and 2 "C" clips on the top.


Exactly my point DBP. He used self tapping screws when mounting the license plate to the bracket. They went through the bracket and into the grille. I had removed my front plate bracket and put it back once I found the screw gouges in the grille slats. I looked and ECS has the OEM grille replacement for $350 shipped. I wanted the dealer to pay for his salespersons incompetence.


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

TBH I would have probably gone with the RS3 grill if that happened to me haha


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

DeadBoltPoison said:


> TBH I would have probably gone with the RS3 grill if that happened to me haha


Hmmmm :wave: thanks for that idea. I might have to look into that. Off the top of my head though, I think the RS3 grille is a gloss black. The other lower grilles (fog lights or lack there of) are like a matte black/charcoal grey color and I need to look into those as well.


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

MkvMikeD said:


> Hmmmm :wave: thanks for that idea. I might have to look into that. Off the top of my head though, I think the RS3 grille is a gloss black. The other lower grilles (fog lights or lack there of) are like a matte black/charcoal grey color and I need to look into those as well.


http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Audi-...yle-Grille-Black-Trim-Audi-8V-A3-S3-2015.html

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Audi-...le-Grille-Chrome-Trim-Audi-8V-A3-S3-2015.html


----------

